

John Lam (Microsoft Program Manager) About IronRuby - systems
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/IronRuby-John-Lam

======
trezor
I more of a C# developer than a Ruby developer, but I must admit I find the
feat of building dynamic languages on top of the CLR (which really requires
quite strict type-safety) pretty impressive.

I'll take his word for it though that the Ruby community at large probably is
mostly Mac and Linux-dominated and hence goes a little bit "meh" at this
effort.

Knowing the general Linux-community (or anti-MS community if we want to be
extreme) I'm a little bit sceptical about how or if this will change.

I do however see his point about client-side Ruby for rails application and
such being a selling point. If that applies to the current Ruby-community?
We'll see how it turns out.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I do however see his point about client-side Ruby for rails application and
such being a selling point. If that applies to the current Ruby-community?
We'll see how it turns out."

Right now you can do client-side Ruby for Rails|Ramaze|Merb|Whatever using
JRuby.

It rules.

Except there seems to be a weird But It's Java! revulsion in some of the Ruby
communities.

